# Oh dear and what do I do



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Im pretty sure from a picture I saw of dubnuts and his comment that I have dust in my lense 

here is a pic to show it.










Its not on my Hoya clear lense protector and its not on the lense itself, on the outside but it looks like its behind it 

What can i do about this chaps?

also would these cause the picture quality to deteriorate?

Thanks in advance.

Ben


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

so, its not on the lenses front or back and not on the fillter? Ithe answer is no, looks like you need the sensor cleaning.This can be done at home if confident enough using various methods or can be sent away to get it done.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

A simple way to check for dust is to take a pic of a white backround using a small aperture (high f stop) this will show any specs on your sensor. I tried fairly unsuccessfully to clean a sensor and ended up getting it cleaned by a company called Fixation in Vauxhall London.


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

Get a can of compressed air, lock the mirror up and give it a gentle blow over the sensor.

PS.dont be tempted to try ad brush the dust off the sensor, i needed a new camera after i tried it


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I can't see any dust on the sensor. Its diffcult to explain. if your looking at a lense there is the bit you can touch, it you look through that you can see dust behind it. Is there another glass behind the lense you could touch?



Does that make any sense?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Set the camera on a table. 

Take a shot of the white wall (or piece of paper) at f/32, using flash or whatever shutter speed is necessary. 

IF the speck is very, very visible then, then it's on the sensor, not the lens.

How to deal with it? If you're going to use compressed air, keep the can upright and well away from the sensor, as you can damage it. Spray a short burst first, because you want air and not propellant. 

I would strongly recommend reading up on how to clean your sensor; it's something I have to do probably every two months or so. Yes, I normally do use compressed air, and no, I've not had any problems. However, it doesn't take the dirt out, it leaves it inside still, so it can return. 

Pros will do this for you, but it won't be cheap, and you ought to learn yourself. Try searching for "the copperhill method".

Bret


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

im 90% sure its not on the sensor and "in" the lense as I can see it in the lense. Shame I can't take a picture as I can see the dust in the lense. 

i never ever take the lense off as I only have one lense at the momment so I would imagine it would be pretty difficult to get dust on the sensor.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

what's the lens?


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> im 90% sure its not on the sensor and "in" the lense as I can see it in the lense. Shame I can't take a picture as I can see the dust in the lense.
> 
> i never ever take the lense off as I only have one lense at the momment so I would imagine it would be pretty difficult to get dust on the sensor.


Firstly, change your lens and try a different one and take a picture of a white background.
Highly unlikely that you have dust inside your lens as they are very well sealed.
As said by others, most likely on your sensor.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> what's the lens?


its a Sony 18-200mm lense.



Coxy914 said:


> Firstly, change your lens and try a different one and take a picture of a white background.
> Highly unlikely that you have dust inside your lens as they are very well sealed.
> As said by others, most likely on your sensor.


I only have one lense at the momment  and I can definatley see it inside the lense.  Due to only having one lense i never take it off so it won't be dust on the sensor.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I have taken some pics of a peice of white paper on a high F setting and there is about 5 black spots showing up, which are very visable. If I then lower the F setting then there is only one spot lightly visable. 

I have never taken my lense off so if it is on the sensor im abit miffed as to how it got there!


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Just to add it only takes a small dust particle to show up as a black dot on the picture if it's on the sensor.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

took a pic if this shed any light? looks like there is ****e loads of particles!










thanks everyone for the help and input sofar, much appreciated.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

yes. When you zoom it, there are bits that move.... that's all it takes for dust to start getting in. It's not a sealed system. 

Get it over to a decent shop and borrow another lens for the same shot and you'll see whether it's lens or sensor.

Bret


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

im off to Jessops after work tomorrow to get a rocket blower type thing to blow the sensor off? Also see if I can try another lense on my camera.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Go for it. Be careful: remember also that your sensor is "upside down", so that blob is at the top right of the sensor, not bottom left. You might be able to see it with the naked eye, a magnifying glass would help.

Bret


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> Go for it. Be careful: remember also that your sensor is "upside down", so that blob is at the top right of the sensor, not bottom left. You might be able to see it with the naked eye, a magnifying glass would help.
> 
> Bret


Cheers :thumb: So i imagine I select cleaning mode, hold the camera face down and give it afew puffs with the anal douche rocket?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

see? you know how to do it! 

Then test it again and see what's moved and what hasn't. Keep the blower 4-6" away from the sensor - so outside the lens mating face - and blow air at slightly different angles to shift what you can. Then test and re-do if necessary.

Bret


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I need to do this, I've had my camera for 4 years and it's never been cleaned so it's a right state!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't get any of this problems with my fujifilm


----------



## smalltrees (May 7, 2009)

*I am sure...*

that you can find kits like this available there...
https://www.micro-tools.com/store/item_detail.aspx?ItemCode=PSI-4K-F
one time use swabs, then tossed...

remember your sensor is a "charged" item, so it will always attract dust...

be very careful with canned air, as it is "not" dry air, you can easily add more problems... and blowing air, can stir up more dust from inside your camera...

a combination of air and suction is ideal, but, the most critical thing is to do it in an "almost" sterile environment, or you only add more dust...

if you use any type of brush, never, ever touch the brush, or you will add oils from your fingers, that only add to your problem...

many newer cameras have dust removers...

I clean my sensor every couple months... in between times, a couple quick clicks with the healing brush...

dust has always been a fact of life for photographers...


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

WOOOHOOO! got a Rocket Blower, set the camera up on my tripod facing down and then put it into cleaning mode. 4 or 5 poofs and










thanks everyone for the advice and help!

p.s nearly asked for a Anal Douche Rocket Blower in Jessops :lol: :lol: just managed to stop my self and said "im after one of those blowe rocket type things" :lol:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

looks good from here.... nice job.

Bret


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

nice, if you do get dust on the sensor get one of these > http://www.visibledust.com/products3.php?pid=3

invaluable things, go with me in my bag everywhere


----------

